
Show HN: Sqlite3-X64 – SQLite Precompiled Binaries for Linux X64 - boramalper
https://github.com/boramalper/sqlite3-x64
======
boramalper
Hey HN!

As SQLite doesn't provide 64-bit versions of its precompiled binaries[0], I
have decided to provide them myself since building those tools (`sqldiff`,
`sqlite3`, and `sqlite3_analyzer`) can be quite time-consuming, and wildly
inconvenient when you are trying to access your database for a quick query...

I've spent a day trying to figure out how to make Travis deploy to GitHub
releases, and compile on OS X as well before giving up, for a task that
wouldn't take more than 10 minutes so XKCD 1319[1] is strong on this one; so
hopefully it will be useful for others too at least! =)

[0]:
[https://www.sqlite.org/download.html](https://www.sqlite.org/download.html)
[1]: [https://xkcd.com/1319/](https://xkcd.com/1319/)

